# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  O MEU NANO DE 30 litros

## André Nunes

Ola  
o setp do meu nano é o seguinte: 
Termosato aquatic narure temperatura fixa de 25 graus 50w
Filtro trazeiro ( sem nenhuma materia filtrante apenas com 4 ou 5 bio bolas)´
duas bombas de cirulaçao, uma do filtro e outra improvisei eu , aproveitando um cabeça de outro filtro (um duetto aquarium sistems ).
O aquario tem cerca de 500 litros de circulaçao de agua.
E uma lampada em "u" PL-11w metade azul 20000kelvins e metade branca 10000kelvins  
tem aproximadamente 1,5 kilos de rocha viva e uma rocha morta de de 1 kilo (xeia de algas)  tem 3 cm de areao coralino.

Vivos:
um ocellaris
um camarao vermelho, nao sei a raça.

OBSERVAÇOES: agora reponho agua com agua do garrafao e faço uma tpa de 5 litros todos ou quase todos os dias ate acabar com as algas.


*VISTA GERAL*



*MEU OCELLARIS*


*VISTA LATERAL*


*VISTA DE CIMA FILTRO TRAZEIRO ( as materias filtrntes ja la nao estao, so deixei as bio bolas no 1ª compartimento)*


*VISTA DE CIMA GERAL*

----------


## Rafael Lessa

ta bem legal teu nano =]
essas coisas verdes são algas?
e tu não tens nenhum invertebrado?

abraço!

----------


## André Nunes

> ta bem legal teu nano =]
> essas coisas verdes são algas?
> e tu não tens nenhum invertebrado?
> 
> abraço!


sao algas sao mesmo muitas,  e crescem bem rapido!
tenho um camarao que esta sempre escondido em vez de ir comer as algas.....

----------


## André Nunes

Estou a ver que ninguem gostou do meu aquario de 30 litros, apesar de ser feio um dia ha de ser bonito,  ninguem tem nada a dizer sobre o aquario....   ninguem ligou a este topico :yb620:

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Estou a ver que ninguem gostou do meu aquario de 30 litros, apesar de ser feio um dia ha de ser bonito,  ninguem tem nada a dizer sobre o aquario....   ninguem ligou a este topico


Calma :yb624:  
30 litros é um desafio!
ainda mais sem escumador de proteinas pelo que percebi... pensa rápidamente nisso, agora com o natal à porta... :Coradoeolhos:  
Em relação às algas, isso parece estar complicado. Faz TPA semanal de 5 litros e exprimenta reduzir um pouco as horas de iluminação (quantas estás a fazer?)
Aposta também rápidamente em equipa de limpeza do género: 2 turbo, 5 nassários, 3 ermitas.

 Abraço

----------


## André Nunes

> Calma 
> 30 litros é um desafio!
> ainda mais sem escumador de proteinas pelo que percebi... pensa rápidamente nisso, agora com o natal à porta... 
> Em relação às algas, isso parece estar complicado. Faz TPA semanal de 5 litros e exprimenta reduzir um pouco as horas de iluminação (quantas estás a fazer?)
> Aposta também rápidamente em equipa de limpeza do género: 2 turbo, 5 nassários, 3 ermitas.
> 
>  Abraço



ligo a luz á 1 da tarde e desligo as 10 da noite, faço tpa de 5 litros varias vezes por semana para acabar com as algas, e tenho um camarao.
pois o escumador esta mais dificil mesmo com o natal á porta vou investir tambem no meu marinho de 80 litros. se pusesse um escumador tinha de ser um esterior ou que coubesse no filtro trazeiro do aquario.  obrigado

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> ligo a luz á 1 da tarde e desligo as 10 da noite, faço tpa de 5 litros varias vezes por semana para acabar com as algas, e tenho um camarao.
> pois o escumador esta mais dificil mesmo com o natal á porta vou investir tambem no meu marinho de 80 litros. se pusesse um escumador tinha de ser um esterior ou que coubesse no filtro trazeiro do aquario.  obrigado


Boas, André.

Como já foi dito, esse nano é um desafio à tua dedicação. Para ajudar combater a algas, e como não tens corais, reduz drasticamente o ciclo iluminado, para metade, talvez.

Como não tens escumador, faz trocas regulares de água, se possível 1 a 2 litros por dia.

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

> Ola  
> o setp do meu nano é o seguinte: 
> Termosato aquatic narure temperatura fixa de 25 graus
> Filtro trazeiro ( sem nenhuma materia filtrante apenas com 4 ou 5 bio bolas)´
> duas bombas de cirulaçao, uma do filtro e outra improvisei eu , aproveitando um cabeça de outro filtro (um duetto aquarium sistems ).
> O aquario tem cerca de 500 litros de circulaçao de agua.
> E uma lampada em "u" PL-11w metade azul 1200kelvins e metade branca 7000kelvins  
> tem aproximadamente 1,5 kilos de rocha viva e uma rocha morta de de 1 kilo (xeia de algas)  tem 3 cm de areao coralino.
> 
> ...


Boas,
Já para não falar da pequenissima litragem do aquário, dois reparos. Aquário tapado, o que dificulta as trocas gasosas. O outro reparo, é que a superfície da àgua está parada, dificultando ainda mais as trocas gasosas. Essa espuma junto aos vidros à superfície diz tudo. Essa explosão de algas deve-se a deficiente circulação. Logo, baixo teor de oxigénio e excesso de CO2, do qual as algas se alimentam e proliferam.
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## André Nunes

> Boas,
> Já para não falar da pequenissima litragem do aquário, dois reparos. Aquário tapado, o que dificulta as trocas gasosas. O outro reparo, é que a superfície da àgua está parada, dificultando ainda mais as trocas gasosas. Essa espuma junto aos vidros à superfície diz tudo. Essa explosão de algas deve-se a deficiente circulação. Logo, baixo teor de oxigénio e excesso de CO2, do qual as algas se alimentam e proliferam.
> Abraço,
> Paulo


obrigado! deve ser mesmo isso! entao a tampa do aquario tem uma zona propria para aparafusar um fan.  mas o problema nem é arranjar a fan, o problema é arranjar o transformador para a fan!  axo que uma an resolvia isso, assim arejava mais!

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

A rocha morta é mesmo rocha morta de coral? Parece rocha de jardim, e se assim for larga fosfatos o que justificaria a quantidade de algas. 

Se for mesmo rocha morta de coral, e as algas nao desaparecerem aconcelhava-te a fazeres uma TPA de 90% e escovares a rocha toda para ficar sem algas. 

Eu tive tudo coberto de algas durante uns 4 meses até fazer isso. Claro que nao tinha peixes nenhuns, por isso foi mais ou menos simples fazer a TPA quase total, mas com 30L podes sempre colocar o ocelaris num balde enquanto limpas tudo.

O escumador é que deves mesmo equacionar. Como estão os nitratos? 

boa sorte

----------


## André Nunes

> A rocha morta é mesmo rocha morta de coral? Parece rocha de jardim, e se assim for larga fosfatos o que justificaria a quantidade de algas. 
> 
> Se for mesmo rocha morta de coral, e as algas nao desaparecerem aconcelhava-te a fazeres uma TPA de 90% e escovares a rocha toda para ficar sem algas. 
> 
> Eu tive tudo coberto de algas durante uns 4 meses até fazer isso. Claro que nao tinha peixes nenhuns, por isso foi mais ou menos simples fazer a TPA quase total, mas com 30L podes sempre colocar o ocelaris num balde enquanto limpas tudo.
> 
> O escumador é que deves mesmo equacionar. Como estão os nitratos? 
> 
> boa sorte



boas nao sei como estao os nitratos porque nao tenho testes alguns a nao ser temperatura e sal.

a rocha morta,  é uma rocha porosa calcaria, se é coral nao sei,  mas axo que nao é oca, mas foi comprada numa loja de animais, sendo como rocha morta e ate foi cara.  
axo que uma TPA de 90 por cento é muito forte!  ja passei essa rocha porta por altra pressao de agua, ficou limpa mas voltou a ganhar isso verde. os nitratos nao devem tar altos, porque agoras faço tpas tipo 5 litros dia sim dia nao e este fim de semana fiz uma de 10 litros.

nunca fiz testes de nada, nem ph nem calcio!  os testes ainda sao mais caros que o skimer. e outro problema é que um skimer para esse aquario nao sei como adaptar, poi é muito garde para meter dento do aqua, e nao queria ter de tirar a tampa do aqua.

axo que se tivesse macro algas ia haver uma rivalidade e as macroalgas ganhavam, assim perdia de vez as mini algas. isto é so uma ideia!

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

acho que colocas-te o Ocellary cedo de mais, o peixe não esta com grande ambiente de vida

-não tens escumador, 
-não tens muita rocha viva, 

ou seja, o que tens ai para fazer algum tipo de filtração?

tenta arranjar um filtro UV e um escumador, e não deves colocar mais do que 2 peixes nesse aquário, coloca corais de fácil manutenção e não exigentes de muita luz

----------


## André Nunes

> acho que colocas-te o Ocellary cedo de mais, o peixe não esta com grande ambiente de vida
> 
> -não tens escumador, 
> -não tens rocha viva, 
> 
> ou seja, o que tens ai para fazer algum tipo de filtração?
> 
> tenta arranjar um filtro UV e um escumador, e não deves colocar mais do que 2 peixes nesse aquário, coloca corais de fácil manutenção e não exigentes de muita luz


tenho tambem rocha viva! cerca de 1.5 kilos!
pois vou começar a meter umas xenias. a filtraçao que tenho.. de vez em quando quanto faço TPA mexo no areao e faço "xafordice" ai meto uma esponja branca no filtro que filtra a "xafurdice" feita e depois de umas horas volto a tirar essa mesma esponja, so a meto para remover porcaria.  

 a iluminaçao é boa, comprei uma lampada no outro dia, essas fotos ja sao antigas, nao se ve bem a luz essa lampada nao prestava, agora tenho uma lampada metade azul metade branca

o problema é arranjar um escumador para 30 litros e pequeno. ja pensei em fazer um!

mas ainda nai sei como.


adicono tambem calcium 3+  da red sea  e bicarbonato de sodio  1 vez por semana, para começar a crescer alga coralina .  e parece que ja começou!  so me começou a nascer alga coralina á sombra, porque onde tem luz so tem algas verdes!

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

André :SbOk2:  , tenta usar também carvão activo, ao fim de umas 2 semanas removes e põem carvão novo, em relação ao escumador, eu tenho um que te poço tirar umas fotos e em principio arranjas um igual na boa, e não são nada caros, funcionam com uma bomba com pedra difusora

em relação a "xafordice" não devias fazer isso muitas vezes, pois ao fazeres isso estas a "libertar" uma enorme quantidade de amónia na agua, as xenias não vao durar muito com isso e não faz nada bem ao peixe, devias fazer isso da "xafordice" no momento em que estavas a fazer a troca da agua, remexias o areão, tiravas a agua suja e colocavas agua nova

Continua rapaz, quero ver a evolução desse aquário :SbOk3:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

mais umas ajudas :SbOk5:  

há escumadores próprios para aquários pequenos, como este -> 


outra questão, tenta arranjar macro algas, ajuda bastante na filtragem do aquário e algumas ate ajudam na decoração do aquário

fazes reposições com agua da torneira ou com agua de osmose  (quando a agua evapora o que fazes?)  que nível de salinidade ta o aquário?

tenta também arranjar umas bombas de circulação mais potentes, tens muito pouca circulação, isso não ajuda muito, e não dês muita comida ao peixe, porque o que ele não come, vai assentar no fundo e criar amonia o que não e nada bom no teu caso (não tens escumador)


Cumps

----------


## Pedro Miguel Peres

Boas tardes,




> mais umas ajudas 
> há escumadores próprios para aquários pequenos, como este -> 
> ....
> Cumps


Desculpem a utilização deste tópico, mas concretamente onde se pode encontram estes escumadores (Rio Nano Skimmer). Procuro a muito tempo e não encontro, assim se poderem ajudar agradecia.

Obrigado,
Pedro Peres

----------


## André Nunes

> mais umas ajudas 
> 
> há escumadores próprios para aquários pequenos, como este -> 
> 
> 
> outra questão, tenta arranjar macro algas, ajuda bastante na filtragem do aquário e algumas ate ajudam na decoração do aquário
> 
> fazes reposições com agua da torneira ou com agua de osmose  (quando a agua evapora o que fazes?)  que nível de salinidade ta o aquário?
> 
> ...


realmente é um belo escumador ,  nunca tinha visto desses. quanto custa? sabe?  eu vou tentar procurar um desses este natal

----------


## André Nunes

ora, hoje fiz uma tpa, escovei as rochas, e dispus de maneira diferente.
a temperatura está 25º  e a salinidade está  1020  (eu sei que está baixa).
axo que o aquario ficou mais bonito e ja se avista alga coralina(um pouco de nadinha)

lateral



geral




o que axam?  esta melhor nao está????

O meu pequeno camarao  :SbSourire21:

----------


## André Nunes

axo que ficou melhor. ja tem menos verde, menos algas. ja se ve a coralina!!!!! :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:  

o que axaram?

logo metos umas fotos com corais pa semana espero eu......

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> realmente é um belo escumador ,  nunca tinha visto desses. quanto custa? sabe?  eu vou tentar procurar um desses este natal


Esse escumador nos States custa uns 30 dólares, ou seja, uns 20 a 25 euros...

http://www.americanaquariumproducts....umSkimmer.html

Agora... lindo é este... ViaAqua® Multi-Skimmer Deluxe...



escumador, filtro mochila e filtro U/V  :SbSourire2:  só que este upa upa... é mais carote... 130 dólares...

quando estava a iniciar o meu nano ninguém me falou nestes senhores...  :yb665:

----------


## André Nunes

boas, ninguem comentou o aquario depois de ter escovado as rochas, e ter eliminado muitas algas!?!?!?
axram que ficou melhor assim como deixei ficar?
axo que o meu camarao é bom para o aquario?

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Ficou melhor sem duvida, mas eu nao metia mais nenhum vivo até conseguires manter o namo sem algas durante uns tempos. Algas normalmente significam nitratos ou fosfatos altos, logo mau para os peixes e invertebrados.

Quanto ao escumador, tens uns que usam uma bomba de ar e uma pedra difusora que são fracos, mas sempre são melhores que nao ter nenhum.

Já agora... quanto tempo tem o aqua?

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá André

Ao Paulo Gordinho eu acrescento...uma boa equipa de limpesa...porque se o Oceláris e o camarão não têm problemas...a equipa de limpesa também não terá.
Um abraço.

Jorge Neves

----------


## André Nunes

pois. o aquario, tem uns meses.  teve uns bons meses apenas com o ocellaris, rochas morta e filtro completo.
nunca lhe fazia muita manutençao, e estava sempre verde, mas o peixe nunca teve problemas. agora que trato tanto dele, faço tantas tpa, ja tem rocha viva a cerca de um mês ate ja tem alga coralina que destapei das algas. e ele ja ganhou algas na areia coralina e na rocha viva que está perto da areia.
nao percebo, um peixe , um camarao e tantas mudanças de agua, ás vezes ate logo 10 litros de cada vez e dá nisto, a trabalheira que tive a escovar as rochas vivas, já começaram a ganhar verde outra vez!
pois equipa de limpesa está mais dificil de arranjar até porque agora está um pouco friu para ir a praia...
mas talvez este fim de semana arranje uns eremitas( a ver se eles sobem as rochas e comem as algas) e uns turbos. :Admirado:  

Já nao sei o que faça para acabar com as algas.........   axo que elas me vão ganhar na batalha. Em 2 dias ja la estão outra vez e tenho reduzido a alimentaçao do peixe.
ja nem deixo cair um garnulado,nem para o camarao comer.

----------


## André Nunes

dáme vontade é de despejar la para dentro 30 buzios, e ver o que acontece ás algas :SbRequin2:  .
vou ver se faço isso. depois terei de devolver uns quantos ao mar,  quando as algas acabarem , se é que vao acabar......

----------


## André Nunes

:SbSourire:  oas, e fiz o que disse!
despejei la para dentro 30 eremitas,  caracois(estes tendem a sair do aquario, hehehe) e o aquario está limpipo! e lindissimo! sem algas verdes nem cianos,  e agora com as xenias, uiui adoro mesmo, o aquario evolui de repente um montao....

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá André,

também tenho um nano de 31l (agora também tem sump) e posso dizer que uma das melhores coisas que fiz foi substituir as 2 bombas newjet de 550l/h por 2 Koralia nano. Aconselho-te a fazer o mesmo, até porque acho que tens pouca circulação.

Tens outros corais? Coloca fotos.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

Boas mostra la esse nano agora depois de pores la a equipa de limpeza

----------


## André Nunes

ok vou tirar umas fotos ao aqua e amanha meto

----------


## André Nunes

pois,  agora que as algas, do meu nano acabaram por completo,  axo que os eremitas ficaram com fome, ou nao?
eu agora meto um pouco de granulado pa eles comerem, alguns ja meti no meu outro nano de 80 litros com rocha viva que tem algas para eles tambem comerem. mas agora que as algas do nano abaram devo aumentar a comida que dou ao peixe, para alguma se afundar e eles comerem nao?
posto uma foto amanha porque ja tenho a luz do aqua apaganda e as xenias ja tao fexadas,  e eu quero mostrar mesmo o meu aqua porque ficou mesmo lindo! nem se compara á primeiro foto que meti no topico!
os eremitas estao sempre a trabalhar.
muito obrigado Nuno. :SbOk2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Rafael Lessa

cadê as fotos? =p

----------


## NunoAlexandre

> pois,  agora que as algas, do meu nano acabaram por completo,  axo que os eremitas ficaram com fome, ou nao?
> eu agora meto um pouco de granulado pa eles comerem, alguns ja meti no meu outro nano de 80 litros com rocha viva que tem algas para eles tambem comerem. mas agora que as algas do nano abaram devo aumentar a comida que dou ao peixe, para alguma se afundar e eles comerem nao?
> posto uma foto amanha porque ja tenho a luz do aqua apaganda e as xenias ja tao fexadas,  e eu quero mostrar mesmo o meu aqua porque ficou mesmo lindo! nem se compara á primeiro foto que meti no topico!
> os eremitas estao sempre a trabalhar.
> muito obrigado Nuno.



para o mes que vem arranjo-te mais ums frags de corais diferentes , e manda la essas fotos

----------


## André Nunes

OLA, ai vai umas fotos:









E como os eremitastinham muita fome,  enhi o meu nano de 80 litros com 5 litros de agua do de 30 litros, e de resto com agua da torneira tratada com o produto anti-cloro( para criar algas, para os eremitas!),  e comprei rocha viva com algas agarradas, para os eremitas comerem, e tambem alimento os eremitas com granulado.

eremitas a comer no nano de 80 litros



no nano de 30 litros alimento os eremitas, porque as algas ja acabaram!

----------


## André Nunes

muito obrigado senhor Nuno. mas o aquario ao vivo ainda é mais bonito , porque o flash da maquina tira a bonita e brilhante cor rosada das xenias :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> OLA, ai vai umas fotos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olá André

Tem calma e sem excitações.
Não precisas alimentar os hermitas...isto porque se o problema que causou o bum de algas não tiver sido irradicado na raiz...elas irão continuar a crescer e com o excesso de comida a fim de os alimentares :Prabaixo:  .
Podes è reduzir a quantidade deles e como tens outro àqua vais jogando conforme a necessidade.
Fica Bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## André Nunes

pois eu tenho medo é que eles fiquem com fome,  mas no proprio dia que os meti, as algas acabaram logo!

comentem ajudem!

----------


## André Nunes

Boas já adquiri novos corais!.  Um Zoanthus azul (lindo!) e um sarcophyton castanho!  O peixinho ate já esta mais feliz! 
Próxima aquisição: sarcophyton verde!
posto fotos quando tiver o sarcophyton verde.
cada vez está mais e mais bonita, em apenas 30 litros,  e de fácil manutenção! :SbSourire:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire24:

----------


## André Nunes

ai vao fotos das novas aquisiçoes!  comentem:


Zoanthus azul lindo sp.



Eremita a fexar o Zoanthus! odeio quados o eremitas feixam os corais, depois demoram tanto tempo a abrir.


Srcophyton ainda meio fexado (acabei de acender a luz)




Sarcophyton ja aberto:

----------


## André Nunes

e ainda o unico vertebrado vivo la dentro...




lindo

----------


## Rafael Lessa

ta muito bonito teu aqua! qual o tamanho do nemo?

----------


## André Nunes

tamanho do nemo é 3 a 4 cm! muito pequeno! comprei ele com 1.5 / 2 cm.

olha a vista geral do meu aquario. isto para mim foi um sonho tornado realidade!




é o mar em minha casa!


Ninguem comenta as minhas fotos!  axam que dispus bem os corais?
nao sei o quall gosta de mais corrente.
mas no meui é onde há mais corrente porque é onde faz a junçao das conrrentes das duas bombas. 250 litros hora cada uma = 500 litros hora

----------


## LuisFilipe

está bonito o teu nano André! força com ele.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas André, o aqua está cada vez melhor, no bom caminho.  :SbOk:  Que tal a caulerpa, está a dar-se bem?

----------


## André Nunes

axam que devo alimentar os corais???

----------


## André Nunes

> Boas André, o aqua está cada vez melhor, no bom caminho.  Que tal a caulerpa, está a dar-se bem?


a caulerpa esta a dar-se bem,  e tambem é dificil de enterrar! :yb624:  
o eremitas desenterraram-na e deram-lhe umas dentadinhas,  por isso separei e quando ela recuperar e tiver maior divido pelos dois aquarios.  a caulerpa dá aquele toque de verde que falta sempre em qualquer aquario!


Axam que devo alimentar os corais?!?!

----------


## Manuel Faria

Andre

os corais que tens são fotosintéticos. Quer dizer que se alimentam da luz,
Por isso penso que se tiveres luz suficiente não precisas de alimentar.

Se fosse maior o aqua, podiass de vez em quando colocar plankton, mas como é um nano, não te aconselho.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Ninguem comenta as minhas fotos!  axam que dispus bem os corais?
> nao sei o quall gosta de mais corrente.
> mas no meui é onde há mais corrente porque é onde faz a junçao das conrrentes das duas bombas. 250 litros hora cada uma = 500 litros hora


Os corais estão bem dispostos. Com a circulação que tens e tratando-se de corais moles, não te preocupes com a corrente. Contudo, se puseres as Xenias num local com menor corrente poderás vê-las a pulsar.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Tá catita

----------


## André Nunes

aparecei-me uma asterina (cerca 2 ou 3 milimetros) no vidro do meu aquario!  axam que devo removela ou deixala ficar la? ela move-se pelo vidro mas ainda nao saio de la. parece inocente, ate gosto dela, mas devo removela?

----------


## bcardoso78

Oi André,

venho acompanhando esse tópico a um bom tempo, percebo que é um cara persistente e esta tento um andamento bacana. a evolução é incrivel e para ser sincero você me insentivou. hehe

sou leigo no aquário marinho e estou com um aqui de 72 litros pra montar, estudo a possibilidade da compra de um skimmer. e uma bomba de circulação.

pode me passar seu msn ou e-mail para maior contato. meu msn é bcs_cardoso@hotmail.com. tem um _ entre o bcs e o cardoso

fico muito agradecido se puder dar essa moral. e a propósito, estou achando lindo seu aquário.

forte abraço

bruno cardoso

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá André

Podes começar desde já a retirá-las...pois são uma grande praga e não deixam desenvolver a coralina.
Se as deixares ficar para mais tarde,depois não dás conta delas.
Um abraço.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

> Oi André,
> 
> venho acompanhando esse tópico a um bom tempo, percebo que é um cara persistente e esta tento um andamento bacana. a evolução é incrivel e para ser sincero você me insentivou. hehe
> 
> sou leigo no aquário marinho e estou com um aqui de 72 litros pra montar, estudo a possibilidade da compra de um skimmer. e uma bomba de circulação.
> 
> pode me passar seu msn ou e-mail para maior contato. meu msn é bcs_cardoso@hotmail.com. tem um _ entre o bcs e o cardoso
> 
> fico muito agradecido se puder dar essa moral. e a propósito, estou achando lindo seu aquário.
> ...



e um puto persistente isso e  :yb624:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Cuidado com o despejar para lá ... 

Pode ser pior a emenda que o soneto.

Os bichos precisam de muita aclimatização pois veem de salinidades e temperaturas muito diferentes.

Arriscas-te a que morram bastantes e voltes a ter pico de amónia e algas e mais algas ...

Abraços,

----------


## André Nunes

boas, agora está a crescer no meu aquario numa das rochas uma espécie de alga que os eremitas nao comem! é tipo filamentos verdes que oscilam com a corrente.  eu ás vezes puxo e retiro, mas um vez que retirei deixei cair! e estes fixaram-se na entrada das bombas e estao a entupir a entrada ás bombas! estas algas espalham-se devagar,  vou ver se posto um foto um dia destes. alguem de um bixo que cmoa este tipo de algas? 


tem cerca de 1 ou 2 cm de comprimento!

----------


## André Nunes

> Oi André,
> 
> venho acompanhando esse tópico a um bom tempo, percebo que é um cara persistente e esta tento um andamento bacana. a evolução é incrivel e para ser sincero você me insentivou. hehe
> 
> sou leigo no aquário marinho e estou com um aqui de 72 litros pra montar, estudo a possibilidade da compra de um skimmer. e uma bomba de circulação.
> 
> pode me passar seu msn ou e-mail para maior contato. meu msn é bcs_cardoso@hotmail.com. tem um _ entre o bcs e o cardoso
> 
> fico muito agradecido se puder dar essa moral. e a propósito, estou achando lindo seu aquário.
> ...




so hoje vi o seu comentario ,  ja adicionei o mail.

----------


## André Nunes

é dessas algas que eu falo. Ja me indicaram que um ouriço come isso tudo. daki a um tempo logo meto um ouriço. havera outra forma?

----------


## André Nunes

hoje,  fiz uma mudança nas disposiçoes das rochas (devido a um incidente),  e descobri 2 ofiuros! ,  quanto as asterinas, ja as perdi de vista...nunca mais as vi... (algum eremita as comeu!)

----------


## André Nunes

ola, o meu aquario tem estado bem, so que agora esta a ser infestado por uma especie de algas que os eremitas nao comem!
essas algas começam a entupir a entradas das bombas e depois as bombas trituram as algas e o aquario fica turvo!!!, ja tenho tirado pedras e tenho arancado as algas á mao, ja pus a ipotese de um ouriço mas depois dizem que o ouriço come alga coralina. tenho um camarao que nem toca nas algas!!! (é um camarao vermelho tipo dakeles bailarinos), o areao tambem ta a ficar com essas algas. as algas atingem mais de 2 cm de comprimento!!! parecem cabelos!

vejam a foto e vejam se me podem ajudar.... crescem muito rapido, mas propagam-se devagar.´(so que ja estao em todo lado)



por favor ajudem.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia André

A resposta ao teu pedido de ajuda é simples...
TPA!

E uma forma de atenuar a presença dessas algas (também as tive em tempos... quem não as teve?) é usar os dedos e indo arrancando-as.
Alguns dos 'fios' vão-se soltar, mas penso que tens seguir esse caminho.

Outra forma, é aspira-las com um tubo daqueles das bombas de ar.
Estás sujeito a que as algas entupam o tubo, até porque normalmente elas fazem tufos e facilmente trazem areia, ou mesmo porque formam uma base compacta e acaba por o entupir.

É um trabalho de paciência, mas já fiz isso em 200L, certamente que farás melhor em 30L.

Aumenta as tuas TPA's com água de qualidade.
Verifica a afinação do teu escumador.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## André Nunes

> Bom dia André
> 
> A resposta ao teu pedido de ajuda é simples...
> TPA!
> 
> E uma forma de atenuar a presença dessas algas (também as tive em tempos... quem não as teve?) é usar os dedos e indo arrancando-as.
> Alguns dos 'fios' vão-se soltar, mas penso que tens seguir esse caminho.
> 
> Outra forma, é aspira-las com um tubo daqueles das bombas de ar.
> ...



obrigado tenho feito tpa de 10 litros por semana, (o aquario xeio deve ter so uns 20 com as rochas e o areao)

acerca do escumador, nao tenho....  nao cabe nenhum porque é um aquario fexado :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## costaramos

> obrigado tenho feito tpa de 10 litros por semana, (o aquario xeio deve ter so uns 20 com as rochas e o areao)
> 
> acerca do escumador, nao tenho....  nao cabe nenhum porque é um aquario fexado


parabens.
és precistente, e é sem duvida uma exelente qualidade
 o teu aquario esta a ficar 5* como diz o velho ditado devagar se vai longe.
eu estou a recolher informação para montar um de + ou - 35 lt. e os teus topicos são motivação para que vai começar com erros, azares e desgraças de principiante, que todos os veteranos já passaram só que contados por ti parecem unicos.

           NUNCA DESISTAS

joão paulo

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> (...)ja tem rocha viva a cerca de um mês (...) e ele ja ganhou algas na areia(..).


Boas, André.

Introduziste RV há cerca de um mês e reiniciaste o ciclo. Por isso o aparecimento de algas. Continua a fazer TPAs, aumenta a circulação e dirige-a para a superfície.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> por favor ajudem.


Boas André, por acaso também tenho umas algas iguais a essas, como dá para ver nesta foto...

http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/b...7/IMG_5872.jpg

Suspeito que tenham crescido após ter perdido os burriés, turbo e um ouriço da costa que tinha antes. Os eremitas, arranjei mais dois, mas também não lhe pegam. Acho que vou ter de voltar a arranjar uns caracóis e ouriços.  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Fabio Correia

Boas jovem, eu sou novo nisto aqui, e vejo que tambem tens um aqua de 30 litros, tambem comecei o meu a pouco tempo e ja estou a gostar demasiado e a pensar comprar 1 de 90cm x40 x40. O teu aquario esta bacano, mas eu acho que nao devias por muita rocha em cima 1 das outras, espalha mais elas, passas aii na loja de olhao e compras mais 1 rocha viva que deve estar para chegar pelo que me percebi.

Nao sabes onde e que posso encontrar eremitas de patas verdes, vermelhas aqui na costa algarvia??

Cumprimentos

----------


## André Nunes

> Boas jovem, eu sou novo nisto aqui, e vejo que tambem tens um aqua de 30 litros, tambem comecei o meu a pouco tempo e ja estou a gostar demasiado e a pensar comprar 1 de 90cm x40 x40. O teu aquario esta bacano, mas eu acho que nao devias por muita rocha em cima 1 das outras, espalha mais elas, passas aii na loja de olhao e compras mais 1 rocha viva que deve estar para chegar pelo que me percebi.
> 
> Nao sabes onde e que posso encontrar eremitas de patas verdes, vermelhas aqui na costa algarvia??
> 
> Cumprimentos


Ups quando apanho os eremitas nao reparo a cor das patas XD mas axo que qualquer um serve.
vou postar umas fotos do aquario actual. as xenias tem vido a diminuir ao sei porque :yb620: 
ai vai





a alga coralina é dificil de raspar das bombas e do vidros!

PS: zoanthus fexado porque foto tirada de manha.

 agora zoanthus abriu 30 min depois. foi um erro tirar esta com flash.


no entanto qualquer dia o aquario rebenta de alga coralina!!

ai vai





a alga coralina é dificil de raspar das bombas e do vidros!

ai está. é tudo adeus abraços.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Noossa, quanta alga!

Tens equipe de limpeza ainda?

Tpa's regulares?

Abraço!

----------


## André Nunes

> Noossa, quanta alga!
> 
> Tens equipe de limpeza ainda?
> 
> Tpa's regulares?
> 
> Abraço!


é verdade as algas estão horrives aequipa nao come essas algas te de ser mesmo por TPA...   mais 1 ou 2 meses e eu acabo com elas. ultimamente teno sido um pouco descuidado XP

----------


## willian de assis

tpa e reduza a iluminação alias se puder deixar só actinica durante 1 mes melhor. cipreias é muito bom para comelas.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> é verdade as algas estão horrives aequipa nao come essas algas te de ser mesmo por TPA... mais 1 ou 2 meses e eu acabo com elas. ultimamente teno sido um pouco descuidado XP


Viva André,

Não te preocupes porque existem coisas bem mais graves na vida.  

Algas destas todas as tivemos e nalguns casos ainda aparecem (eu sou um caso desses).

A forma "fácil" de lidar com essas algas é exactamente como o Pedro refere: mãos dentro do aquario (pese embora o facto de isto ir contra uma das regras principais que quanto menos as mãos entrarem dentro do aquario melhor) e arrancas essas algas todas.

Vais sempre arrancando com regularidade e com as TPAs as coisas tenderão a voltar a normalidade, até porque tens alga coralina a crescer o que é óptimo porque "compete" com essas algas que tens.

Alguma duvida ou ajuda que necessites não hesites !

Abraço !

PS: Convinha teres um teste para medição dos fosfatos, porque caso estejam elevados não perdes nada em colocar no teus escumador ( se o mesmo tiver espaço para isso) um saquinho de resina anti-fosfatos ou melhor ainda de Chemi-Pure Elite.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

http://www.reefcorner.org/content.as...TOPIC_ID=39133

Talvez vodka possa te ajudar! (Ou não)

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Viva André,
> 
> Não te preocupes porque existem coisas bem mais graves na vida.  
> 
> Algas destas todas as tivemos e nalguns casos ainda aparecem (eu sou um caso desses).
> 
> A forma "fácil" de lidar com essas algas é exactamente como o Pedro refere: mãos dentro do aquario (pese embora o facto de isto ir contra uma das regras principais que quanto menos as mãos entrarem dentro do aquario melhor) e arrancas essas algas todas.
> 
> Vais sempre arrancando com regularidade e com as TPAs as coisas tenderão a voltar a normalidade, até porque tens alga coralina a crescer o que é óptimo porque "compete" com essas algas que tens.
> ...


 :Olá:  André

Tal como o Gonçalo...tanbém eu já passei por isso.
Assim sendo...subscrevo tudo o que ele refere.
Só tens que ter calma e dares uma ajuda ao sistema.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas André,

A alga coralina quer dizer que a qualidade da água está excelente  :SbOk: 

Para limpar os vidros, arranjei um limpador magnético com lâminas na parte interior, aquilo raspa a coralina que é uma beleza, o vidro fica cristalino. Entretanto e enquanto não arranjares um limpador ou raspador, acho que podes obter o mesmo efeito usando uma simples lâmina de barbear, tipo gilette.  :SbOk3: 

Para aquelas algas filamentosas acho que uns burriés, um turbo ou um peixe alguívoro tratavam delas.  :SbOk:

----------


## André Nunes

> Viva André,
> 
> Não te preocupes porque existem coisas bem mais graves na vida.  
> 
> Algas destas todas as tivemos e nalguns casos ainda aparecem (eu sou um caso desses).
> 
> A forma "fácil" de lidar com essas algas é exactamente como o Pedro refere: mãos dentro do aquario (pese embora o facto de isto ir contra uma das regras principais que quanto menos as mãos entrarem dentro do aquario melhor) e arrancas essas algas todas.
> 
> Vais sempre arrancando com regularidade e com as TPAs as coisas tenderão a voltar a normalidade, até porque tens alga coralina a crescer o que é óptimo porque "compete" com essas algas que tens.
> ...



boas. pois acerca dos testes nunca comprei nenhum na minha vida, pois nunca fui capaz de dar 19 euros por um teste! mas qualquer dia tenho de pensar comprar algum, já esgotei foi o plafond do aniversario....  acerca do escumador e resina, este aquario nao tem escumador... no titulo diz 30 litros mas ele é de 27 litros sem contar com o espaço da rocha...  qualquer das maneiras posso colocar a resina na parte de traz do aquario. tem lá uma camara preta vazia (era o filtro)

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> boas. pois acerca dos testes nunca comprei nenhum na minha vida, pois nunca fui capaz de dar 19 euros por um teste! mas qualquer dia tenho de pensar comprar algum, já esgotei foi o plafond do aniversario....  acerca do escumador e resina, este aquario nao tem escumador... no titulo diz 30 litros mas ele é de 27 litros sem contar com o espaço da rocha...  qualquer das maneiras posso colocar a resina na parte de traz do aquario. tem lá uma camara preta vazia (era o filtro)


Vai arrancando as algas e fazendo TPAs regulares. Com o tempo tudo se regulariza. 

Os Nanos são mesmo assim (contrariamente ao que genericamente se pensa, são muito mais dificeis de manter que um aquario de grandes dimensões). 

Força e persistência !  :SbOk2:

----------


## André Nunes

boas

finalmente o meu ocellaris arranjou uma casa e faz simbiose!!! afinal as algas se,pre dao um certo jeito!!!! XD

YouTube - ocelaris simbiose com algas

YouTube - ocelaris simbiose com algas

o nemo gosta das algas  :SbSourire:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, André.

Realmente, essa "simbiose" - pois na prática não se trata disso, uma vez que numa simbiose ambos os organismos tiram proveito - é estranha, mas existe! Esses peixes são um espectáculo.

O meu macho não gosta muito de fazer "simbiose" com a minha mão, quando a meto dentro do aquário. Dá-me cada trinca!!!! :SbRequin2:

----------


## André Nunes

boas, será que posso juntar o meu pseudochromis bicolor com o nemo neste aquario? ( o peixe é pequeno,e vou ficar sem o aquario de 80 litros...)

tipo 2 peixes pequenos em 20 e tal litros axam que dá ou lutam?

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, André.

Os _Amphipriom ocellaris_, quando estabelecidos num território, costumam ser mauzinhos. Experimenta e logo vês. Até pode ser que não aconteça nada.

----------


## MAURO PIRES

To fazes com agua do garrafao?  
Porque q nao compras a osmose aquili190lh na underwater shop e barata 70euros

----------


## Artur Fonseca

A simbiose do palhaço com a alga está giro  :SbSourire2: 

Já essa alga, especialmente se em aquários com SPS, é do piorio, pois vai aniquilando os corais duros...  :yb665:

----------

